# 2022 Tiguan Facelift (USA)



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m sure many of you have already seen it, but VW unveiled the US spec 2022 Tiguan facelift yesterday. 

Notable changes aside from cosmetic changes:

standard LED headlights on S trim
standard kessy on S trim
standard digital cockpit on s trim
IQ.Drive safety tech available on all trims
15 color ambient lighting on R-Line
cooled seats on SEL trim
led light bar in grille on SEL (like Taos and ID.4)
no third row seating on AWD anymore
Park Assist on SEL (appears they repositioned the amber reflector to make room for sensor)

It also shares the same powertrain as the 2018-2021 — the 2.0tsi b-cycle with 8 speed transmission. Unfortunately it doesn’t appear there will be an optional engine upgrade like was rumored.

There are two new exterior colors, and two new interior colors also. 

Oryx White and Kings Red on exterior
Noisette Brown and Cinnamon on interior.






















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Does it have rear door handle kessy sensors? The arteon gained them so wondering if this one did too.

Noticed it has illuminated door sill plates now. Interesting they only went with 15 color ambient lighting instead of the 30 color like other models.

Finally has the power passenger seat. And the shifter is the one they’ve been using in the Chinese market with the gear indicator on the knob. Interesting.

Curious to see what the 8” digital cockpit looks like. Never seen it before.

No more SEL premium. Wonder if that’s going to be a trim simplification across the lineup (I think it should be).


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

ice4life said:


> Curious to see what the 8” digital cockpit looks like. Never seen it before.


My guess is that it will be the same as the Taos’ 8” digital cockpit. Very basic. To be honest I think I prefer analog, but I’ll reserve judgement until I see it in person.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OakCourtJoe (Sep 3, 2016)

No engine upgrade? Forget it.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Without VW addressing a common complaint, lack of power and want for a more powerful engine option, this refresh is not a compelling reason to upgrade. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Another interesting move is they put the harman kardon stereo in the euro Tiguan allspace but kept the fender for the us refresh


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Standard Kessy on the S... does that mean it also has Push Button start on the S?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I think they will sell toooooooons of them. Maybe not appealing to enthusiasts but great option for normal person. After all thats who the Tiguan is for... 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

DCC said:


> Standard Kessy on the S... does that mean it also has Push Button start on the S?


Yes. The new Taos is this way also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

Anybody seen anything about memory driver seat? Currently only on SEL Premium R-Line... but would love to not have to buy top trim for that option. Also, want the new cinnamon interior which is only on SE.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Just tells me I’m good with my Habo 2019, best color for it. Good add of tech and as others said, they’ll sell a ton of these. Interesting they got rid of third row on 4mo, that’s what I have now. Wonder if the 4mo system interferes with where those seats were? I’m really leaning toward MK8 GTI next, my kids are growing up and I don’t need the room as much.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks like the new one might have a physical black kessy button on the door rather than the dimple


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone know if it has AFS anymore? It just says standard LED headlights but doesn’t seem to differentiate.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

DCC said:


> Standard Kessy on the S... does that mean it also has Push Button start on the S?





D3Audi said:


> Yes. The new Taos is this way also.


Bummer. One of the best things about the S was that is still had a keyed ignition switch which turns the car off immediately, even when it is in gear.

VW should remember its roots as "the people's car" and offer a basic, bare bones trim at a low price for those of us that just want an automobile for transportation. Price, warranty and supposedly superior corrosion resistance were why we bought the Tig. VW has already reduced the length of the warranty on the newer models and, if they are loading up the base model with useless fluff to raise the price, it just makes the Tig that much less attractive for future consideration


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

IbsFt said:


> Bummer. One of the best things about the S was that is still had a keyed ignition switch which turns the car off immediately, even when it is in gear.
> 
> VW should remember its roots as "the people's car" and offer a basic, bare bones trim at a low price for those of us that just want an automobile for transportation. Price, warranty and supposedly superior corrosion resistance were why we bought the Tig. VW has already reduced the length of the warranty on the newer models and, if they are loading up the base model with useless fluff to raise the price, it just makes the Tig that much less attractive for future consideration


That’s not what people want. You’d be in the minority. They’ll sell much more getting with the times and remaining competitive.


----------



## MonkeyBeard (Apr 10, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> I’m sure many of you have already seen it, but VW unveiled the US spec 2022 Tiguan facelift yesterday.
> 
> Notable changes aside from cosmetic changes:
> 
> ...


As always, the Tiguan never disappoints...very nice


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Looks like the new one might have a physical black kessy button on the door rather than the dimple


This is probably going to be like the Atlas. All trims have LED but Only highest trim will have the AFS.

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks good to me other than the silly light bar on the front and that tiny camera on the front bumper that will get a rock chip and cost $1000 to replace.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

gregk24 said:


> Looks good to me other than the silly light bar on the front and that tiny camera on the front bumper that will get a rock chip and cost $1000 to replace.


Not like it doesn’t already have one..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> This is probably going to be like the Atlas. All trims have LED but Only highest trim will have the AFS.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I think you quoted the wrong thing haha

but that’s my guess too. Strange they wouldn’t mention it


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I think you quoted the wrong thing haha
> 
> but that’s my guess too. Strange they wouldn’t mention it


Oh yeah I definitely did haha! Yeah it is. But that's VW for you haha

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexbelarus (Jun 7, 2021)

I just watched VW USA clip and the guy says engine is EA888 doesn’t it mean it’ll have a 210-220hp GTI engine ?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Alexbelarus said:


> I just watched VW USA clip and the guy says engine is EA888 doesn’t it mean it’ll have a 210-220hp GTI engine ?


No. B-Cycle is EA888 also. Just it’s a B-Cycle. 2022 has the same power specs as 2018-2021


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't like the digital dash. Analog looks better and digital may be hard to see in the bright sun.
Still no cd player or memory card slot option. At least a memory card would be nice.
Price is going up a lot. You know it's true because the 2022 Taos is the same price as the 2021 Tiguan.
I don't like the changes to the front end.
R-Line Black has 19" wheels instead of 20"? Another downgrade.
No 3rd row seating in the AWD.... that's one of my favorite features as a father of 2.
LED lights are harder on the eyes and more expensive. I was happy with the regular headlights.

At least I like the new interior trim colors.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

-Nothing wrong with the digital dash in sunlight
-3rd row is pretty poor
-LEDs (factory) are great, no issues driving at nite



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## maddiekp (Sep 7, 2021)

Guessing the pano sunroof on the SE line is an add-on? I had read somewhere it was looking like a $1k upcharge... 
Anyone heard of a release date for preorders or when they are hitting dealership lots?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jonese said:


> -Nothing wrong with the digital dash in sunlight
> -3rd row is pretty poor
> -LEDs (factory) are great, no issues driving at nite
> 
> ...


For a vehicle that small, do you expect a useful 3rd row? That's what the Atlas is for if you desire a functional 3rd row.

......................
Anyway, like the Atlas CrossSport and updated Atlas, the rounded features of the new nose don't go quite right with the rest of the body. It's a mix to resemble both the big brothers and some headlight design to mimic the MK8.


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

maddiekp said:


> Guessing the pano sunroof on the SE line is an add-on? I had read somewhere it was looking like a $1k upcharge...
> Anyone heard of a release date for preorders or when they are hitting dealership lots?


SE R-Line pano sunroof is standard. SE pano sunroof is a $1200 option. Order Guide Production should have started in July but may have slowed due to chip shortage.


----------



## ZonaVW (Apr 6, 2021)

Love the interior, the front end will have to grow on me


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

RaizT1 said:


> Don't like the digital dash. Analog looks better and digital may be hard to see in the bright sun.
> Still no cd player or memory card slot option. At least a memory card would be nice.
> Price is going up a lot. You know it's true because the 2022 Taos is the same price as the 2021 Tiguan.
> I don't like the changes to the front end.
> ...


It has 3 USB-C ports. Load your files on a thumb drive and you're good to go.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

GregRob said:


> It has 3 USB-C ports. Load your files on a thumb drive and you're good to go.


THIS ^^^ is true. It does have 3 USB C ports.
However, only the front 2 are usable for media play (and you'll need a USB A to USB C adapter. I bought 2 on Amazon for $9).
The port in the rear console is solely a charging port.

Just trying to clarify....

Bob.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Review!


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> THIS ^^^ is true. It does have 3 USB C ports.
> However, only the front 2 are usable for media play (and you'll need a USB A to USB C adapter. I bought 2 on Amazon for $9).
> The port in the rear console is solely a charging port.
> 
> ...


Ok... I never tried the rear one. I just assumed it was the same. I use a compact USB and a small adapter that together are smaller than most thumb drives. I hear there are thumb drives with the USC-C.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

OakCourtJoe said:


> No engine upgrade? Forget it.





dragonpalm said:


> Without VW addressing a common complaint, lack of power and want for a more powerful engine option, this refresh is not a compelling reason to upgrade. Pretty disappointing.


Agreed. I was almost going to be in the market for one but VW has some weird obsession with putting underpowered engines in big vehicles. Sure a chip mod would be an easy fix but Id rather just VW up the HP to at least 200 before Id have to adjust that to go for more power.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Car Problems said:


> Agreed. I was almost going to be in the market for one but VW has some weird obsession with putting underpowered engines in big vehicles. Sure a chip mod would be an easy fix but Id rather just VW up the HP to at least 200 before Id have to adjust that to go for more power.


I believe the issue is the EPA and CART numbers in the U.S. The Tiguan is a Soccer Mom SUV that's built for around town, short haul trips, but it's also the best selling vehicle in VW's line up. That means it has to be used to drive the CART fuel averages up as opposed to the Atlas or the high performance models. In Europe, the Tiguan is available with engines pushing upwards of 300 HP, but in the NA market, you'll never see VW put anything in it but the smallest, most fuel efficient engines in this vehicle. With the world pushing towards eliminating gas powered vehicles by 2030 or 2035, the only high performance engines will be in small, high priced, niche market vehicles. 
Not a happy time for those of us in the NA market.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

They are starting to pop up at dealers, the SE R-Line doesn't come standard with the pano roof... The ones that are appearing don't have it.


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

Just picked up my ‘22 SEL R-Line yesterday. Traded in my ‘17 GTI Autobahn, as I needed something bigger. Now just need APR to release a tune (unavailable as of now).


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if the SE R Line Black front turn indicators are LED?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

BUGG1N said:


> Just picked up my ‘22 SEL R-Line yesterday. Traded in my ‘17 GTI Autobahn, as I needed something bigger. Now just need APR to release a tune (unavailable as of now).
> View attachment 122137


you think you’ll do a ceramic coat on yours ?


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

O-Deer said:


> you think you’ll do a ceramic coat on yours ?


Yeah, I'm setup with an appointment for the Diamond Finish service (ceramic + interior). Normally I don't do any "up-sell" stuff, but I've been impressed with self applied ceramic coat products, so figure I'll give the pro stuff a shot.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

There's a lot of work involved if you do the process right.
First you have to wash the entire vehicle (wheels and all) with a soap (like dawn dish soap) to get any waxes/polishes off the vehicle.
Then you're on to a clay bar (or in my case, a clay cloth). Again, the whole vehicle (skip the wheels).
Next is a good light fine polish (I used my Porter Polisher and it makes the job a lot easier.
From there there is a misting with IPA (mix of water and Isopropyl alcohol) again try to take some of the polish off.
Then you use the quartz stuff (I plan on using Carpro CQuartz). I'm ready for this step, just need the right conditions (low humidity with clouds would be ideal).

I know they wanted $1200 to do it professionally (on my wife's 2020 Subaru Outback Onyx), but I'm doing mine for < $150, BUT all the labor is on me.
I also bought the CarPro Leather 2.0 treatment (that job is done), CarPro Gliss (which goes on after the CQuartz) and Carpro DLux for the wheels and the plastic trim.

You're smart to do it now, they probably will be able to skip a step or two since your paint is so new, but they may not.
The part I didn't worry about, and you shouldn't either is color correction. Again the newness of the car sort of eliminates that.

You have to make sure the paint is perfect, because any flaw is magnified by the Quartz....

Can't wait to see pics!!!

Bob.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Got mine a few weeks back. 2022 SE R-Line 4Motion. Has the panoramic sunroof. Came with VW Cross bars, Monster mats and the privacy cover. So far I love it. Just trying to figure out how to get it lowered and look good without breaking the bank.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

TheFaulk said:


> Got mine a few weeks back. 2022 SE R-Line 4Motion. Has the panoramic sunroof. Came with VW Cross bars, Monster mats and the privacy cover. So far I love it. Just trying to figure out how to get it lowered and look good without breaking the bank.


Pics?
Privacy Cover?

Bob.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Pics?
> Privacy Cover?
> 
> Bob.


The piece that pulls back to cover the things you have in the hatch. I don’t have a photo of that lol


----------



## tdurden55 (Nov 16, 2007)

Beauties, thanks for the pics!


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I love the looks and features of the new '22s! I drive a lot of hwy miles and think the added features content come in at a fair price compared to every other Sube, Honda, Toyota. The biggest plus is that you can actually find these cars on the lot here in Denver and get an average $1500 off MSRP! 

Can anyone confirm if the '22s have sequential tail lights? Great pics on that R-Line!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

schagaphonic said:


> I love the looks and features of the new '22s! I drive a lot of hwy miles and think the added features content come in at a fair price compared to every other Sube, Honda, Toyota. The biggest plus is that you can actually find these cars on the lot here in Denver and get an average $1500 off MSRP!
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the '22s have sequential tail lights? Great pics on that R-Line!!! Keep em coming!


Mine is a normal blinker, not sequential, if you mean it lights up like a moving line across the light, its just a normal blink blink blink light.


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

anyone have a link to front splitter and spacers for wheels for 2022 Tiguan?


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

TheFaulk said:


> The piece that pulls back to cover the things you have in the hatch. I don’t have a photo of that lol


Car max offered me 27500 for my 2019 SE Tiguan so I was debating whether to sale and get into one just like yours. However local dealers said that they are doing a 2-5k mark up. So I’m passing on it. But overall beautiful car


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

T1GONE said:


> Car max offered me 27500 for my 2019 SE Tiguan so I was debating whether to sale and get into one just like yours. However local dealers said that they are doing a 2-5k mark up. So I’m passing on it. But overall beautiful car


I got mine $750 under MSRP it’s not a lot but it was something. Look out of state, it may be better to travel to save the extra $$


----------



## jfusa (Oct 21, 2021)

I see people are mentioning a few thousand over msrp, and 750 under. Where are you located? Curious what vw dealers are doing in the NYC/long Island area. Very interested in new tiguan assuming I like the test drive.


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

I am located in Southern California


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

Go to PA got my SE R line black on black for 35k


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

T1GONE said:


> Car max offered me 27500 for my 2019 SE Tiguan so I was debating whether to sale and get into one just like yours. However local dealers said that they are doing a 2-5k mark up. So I’m passing on it. But overall beautiful car


Dang, I only got $21,000 from two different local sources to me. I have a 2019 SE 4Mo as well. I decided to just keep it at that price.


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

haunted reality said:


> Dang, I only got $21,000 from two different local sources to me. I have a 2019 SE 4Mo as well. I decided to just keep it at that price.


How many miles do you have on it. I only have 17000 on mine. I found an SE RLine for 37,000 OTD. But I think I’m going to just stick with the 2019. Planning to move to the high desert I think the 2019 has more of a rugged look than the 2022. So maybe put new wheels and tires for the dirt roads.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

T1GONE said:


> How many miles do you have on it. I only have 17000 on mine. I found an SE RLine for 37,000 OTD. But I think I’m going to just stick with the 2019. Planning to move to the high desert I think the 2019 has more of a rugged look than the 2022. So maybe put new wheels and tires for the dirt roads.


I had double what you have, 34,000, so that is probably the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Just got this beauty today after trading in my 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium. Got a good offer from Carmax and found a dealership who was willing to match it, so I took the plunge. Lol loving it so far, plus the fact that it came with the Suzukas instead of the new 20" wheels. I'm not a big fan of the thin spokes. Personally, the thicker spokes on the Suzukas look amazing with the redesign.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

O-Deer said:


> Mine is a normal blinker, not sequential, if you mean it lights up like a moving line across the light, its just a normal blink blink blink light.


I was so impressed by your R-Line pictures here, I went out and bought one! LED lights, Front, Rear and all interior lights too! The wireless android auto, Qi-charger and the parking sensors are among my favorite features but I'm still counting! I got a tremendous trade-in for my beat-up '19 SE ($24K) with 70K miles.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

TheFaulk said:


> The piece that pulls back to cover the things you have in the hatch. I don’t have a photo of that lol


Hi, sweet looking ride! Did you paint front gril or it was already blacked out option? 
Thanks!


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

schagaphonic said:


> I was so impressed by your R-Line pictures here, I went out and bought one! LED lights, Front, Rear and all interior lights too! The wireless android auto, Qi-charger and the parking sensors are among my favorite features but I'm still counting! I got a tremendous trade-in for my beat-up '19 SE ($24K) with 70K miles.


Don’t forget a ceramic coating


----------



## MK6Ken (May 3, 2017)

tigloo said:


> Just got this beauty today after trading in my 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium. Got a good offer from Carmax and found a dealership who was willing to match it, so I took the plunge. Lol loving it so far, plus the fact that it came with the Suzukas instead of the new 20" wheels. I'm not a big fan of the thin spokes. Personally, the thicker spokes on the Suzukas look amazing with the redesign.
> View attachment 128230


When you drive at night does your head lights turn left and right ?


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

woozylv said:


> Hi, sweet looking ride! Did you paint front gril or it was already blacked out option?
> Thanks!


Came that way on the SE R-Line Black. Only thing I’ve added was the bars and roof basket. Coil overs should be going on this weekend


----------



## DrkPhoenix (Jul 28, 2020)

Ordered ours from the dealership last weekend... Highline (SEL in the US) '22 in platinum grey with black interior. Not sure when we'll get it, they said 4-6 weeks but I'm doubtful.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

MK6Ken said:


> When you drive at night does your head lights turn left and right ?


Yes the SEL-R Line has the AFS headlights, they also light up way more to the side of the car when you signal a turn, the fog lights are also integrated into the main LEDs and it can throw the light toward the ground automatically in inclement weather. I do not think the US models get the real time adaptive high beams though like Europe though, ares just use the sensor and then the high beams come on 100% or off smh


----------



## bakedziti (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## kvn96 (Nov 11, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Yes the SEL-R Line has the AFS headlights, they also light up way more to the side of the car when you signal a turn, the fog lights are also integrated into the main LEDs and it can throw the light toward the ground automatically in inclement weather. I do not think the US models get the real time adaptive high beams though like Europe though, ares just use the sensor and then the high beams come on 100% or off smh


I just traded up from a 2018 tiguan SEL-Premium to a 2022 SEL-Rline. The headlights on the 2022 model do not swivel in the direction that the steering wheel is pointing while driving down the road as it did in my previous Tiguan. When the vehicle starts the headlights just calibrate by only doing a "dip" to auto-level instead of dipping and swiveling as the old one did. AFS Adaptive front lighting system is listed on the sticker of my new vehicle even though they are technically not adaptive headlights. Doing research online today is showing me I am not the only one questioning this


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

kvn96 said:


> I just traded up from a 2018 tiguan SEL-Premium to a 2022 SEL-Rline. The headlights on the 2022 model do not swivel in the direction that the steering wheel is pointing while driving down the road as it did in my previous Tiguan. When the vehicle starts the headlights just calibrate by only doing a "dip" to auto-level instead of dipping and swiveling as the old one did. AFS Adaptive front lighting system is listed on the sticker of my new vehicle even though they are technically not adaptive headlights. Doing research online today is showing me I am not the only one questioning this


This is unfortunate if that is the case. The order guide definitely says adaptive headlights. Interestingly, the press release didn't even allude to the adaptive headlights for the SEL-rline. It just stated LED headlights is standard across all trims. 

Can I ask if you happened to have the "poor weather lights":? I know the pre facelift Tiguan and my Passat, the adaptive headlights does not work when the fog lights are on. Wondering if that would be the same if you had the poor weather lights on 


https://media.vw.com/en-us/press-kits/2022-tiguan-press-kit



Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## njavier03 (Sep 21, 2015)

My wife just picked up her ‘22 SE 4mo in pyrite silver. She wanted the R-Line, but didn’t want to give up the physical buttons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Inventory here in Ontario.... has MSRP pricing ruling the roost and I'm not about to pay MSRP... so I still have my 2018 Tiguan....although I was considering getting a 2022.

I know the headlights are different (as mentioned above) and there aren't separate fog lights - I'm fine with that.
I appreciate CarPlay is wireless now and there's a wireless charger - that's cool.
I know the Highline has ventilated front seats and heated front and rear seats - so that's a step better than my 2018.

However - I still have 2022 Questions!

I see that the trunk close button is now...a single button -- whereas my 2018 had _two_ buttons; the other allow me to press the button, listen to the beep, pick up something with two hands and then the trunk lid would close behind me as I walked away with the keys in my pocket. Is that feature now "gone" with the 2022 and it's now just "close"?

Also.. can the person in the back seats enjoy A/C with the new rear climate control while the passenger/front seats enjoy heat?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I can't answer the 2022 questions for certainty, but I can tell you my 2021 SELP R-Line only has one button on the trunk/hatch. In the 21's, there is a sensor underneath the car that lets you swipe your foot under there and if you have the key with you, it will open. You can tell if your swipe was successful as the rear lights will flash (twice I believe) and then open.
The case for close is also there, IF you have the key and you swipe your foot under there (and here is the caveat, you have to start to move AWAY from the vehicle, the trunk will beep and then close.
IF you swipe your foot and stay within the sensing area for the key (fob) the hatch will remain open and continue to beep at you. This is so you don't get rapped in the head un-expectedly. Great idea, but I didn't fully understand that until it beeped at me when I thought it should close. Read comprehension is a wonderful thing  (I was standing there dumbfounded for several seconds wondering why the damned thing wasn't closing and even more baffled as to why the beeping continued!)

I hope the answer to your last question is TRUE, but alas while the 2021 R-Line has rear vents, it's just that, vents, providing the same temp and flow rate as the front seat area is getting...

Hope I've helped....

Bob.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Aha! Knowing the foot-swoop replaces the second button -- that's workable. Thanks.

For the 2022's, they've gone to the touch buttons for controls.. AND they appear to have buttons in the back : 










I appreciate the seat heater buttons are back there... it's the blue and red I'm hoping are 'climate controlling'.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If I had to make a guess, there is no REAR climate control in the 22's.
The same vents are there that are in the 21's.
I think the buttons in the rear control are only for the seats.
Now that they are both "ventilated" and "heated" the RED on would mean that seat is heating, while the BLUE on would mean that seat is "ventilating".

Just a guess....

Bob.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Based on seeing the module, the Lo in the middle is temperature, the seat buttons have 3 settings lit on then specifically... So based on the image is a 3 zone system.


----------



## njavier03 (Sep 21, 2015)

Pyrite silver











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvn96 (Nov 11, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> This is unfortunate if that is the case. The order guide definitely says adaptive headlights. Interestingly, the press release didn't even allude to the adaptive headlights for the SEL-rline. It just stated LED headlights is standard across all trims.
> 
> Can I ask if you happened to have the "poor weather lights":? I know the pre facelift Tiguan and my Passat, the adaptive headlights does not work when the fog lights are on. Wondering if that would be the same if you had the poor weather lights on
> 
> ...


I do have the poor weather lights, they are the same lights are the cornering lights as well in the headlight that point to the sides


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Okay 22 SEL R Line or even SE + users, can anyone use the Hey Volkswagen to adjust the climate like "Hey Volkswagen, I am cold". This is an advertised feature in the press release for the car, and I have both "speech plus" and an active Verizon hotspot data plan on mine this feature does not work though? I find that hilarious given the advertising of the ability. See: 2022-tiguan-press-kit specifically "Dual-zone Climatronic® automatic climate control is standard on Tiguan SE and above, and is upgraded for MY22 with touch-sensitive controls in the center stack. It can also be activated with natural-language voice control, with commands like “Hello Volkswagen. I’m hot” or “my feet are cold.” Wireless App-Connect and wireless charging for compatible devices are standard features on SE models and above."


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi, A new member here, I just bought a 22 Tiguan SEL R-Line for my other half, busy looking for towing information, I need a 2” receiver for the prior cars bicycle carrier, and I’ll be towing a motorcycle trailer for track day fun.


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

Atlantic Blue is such an awesome color. We have a 2021 SEL-P in that color. Enjoy.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Trebor27 said:


> Hi, A new member here, I just bought a 22 Tiguan SEL R-Line for my other half, busy looking for towing information, I need a 2” receiver for the prior cars bicycle carrier, and I’ll be towing a motorcycle trailer for track day fun.
> View attachment 134079


Nice looking Tig!  

what is the wheel and tyre specs?


----------



## kvn96 (Nov 11, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Okay 22 SEL R Line or even SE + users, can anyone use the Hey Volkswagen to adjust the climate like "Hey Volkswagen, I am cold". This is an advertised feature in the press release for the car, and I have both "speech plus" and an active Verizon hotspot data plan on mine this feature does not work though? I find that hilarious given the advertising of the ability. See: 2022-tiguan-press-kit specifically "Dual-zone Climatronic® automatic climate control is standard on Tiguan SE and above, and is upgraded for MY22 with touch-sensitive controls in the center stack. It can also be activated with natural-language voice control, with commands like “Hello Volkswagen. I’m hot” or “my feet are cold.” Wireless App-Connect and wireless charging for compatible devices are standard features on SE models and above."


After seeing this here, I tried the commands in my Tiguan last night, It did not work as stated on the press release. There has been a few things that I believed the car would have based off of the press release and the sticker but it doesn't. I love the car and I am not upset about missing the features but it is a little disappointing that it is missing some things a number of us believed it would have without warning.


----------



## jfusa (Oct 21, 2021)

kvn96 said:


> After seeing this here, I tried the commands in my Tiguan last night, It did not work as stated on the press release. There has been a few things that I believed the car would have based off of the press release and the sticker but it doesn't. I love the car and I am not upset about missing the features but it is a little disappointing that it is missing some things a number of us believed it would have without warning.


Curious besides voice commands what is is missing??


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

kvn96 said:


> After seeing this here, I tried the commands in my Tiguan last night, It did not work as stated on the press release. There has been a few things that I believed the car would have based off of the press release and the sticker but it doesn't. I love the car and I am not upset about missing the features but it is a little disappointing that it is missing some things a number of us believed it would have without warning.


I feel the same way, not really mad, more wanna know why that was stated by VW but not functioning haha. Loving my car.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

Voice commands are present in my wife’s MY22 SEL R-Line. But if you say “I’m cold” she responds extremely calmly with “Sorry, I’m not able to control climate control with voice commands”.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

woozylv said:


> Nice looking Tig!
> 
> what is the wheel and tyre specs?


Thank you!

The wheels are round and 20” (sorry, I know I know…)

The tires are:
Pirelli Scorpion Zero - All Season tires, 255/40 R20 101H M + S


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Trebor27 said:


> Voice commands are present in my wife’s MY22 SEL R-Line. But if you say “I’m cold” she responds extremely calmly with “Sorry, I’m not able to control climate control with voice commands”.


I will be asking my dealer to inquire to VW about it. Like y’all blatanly advertised the ability and dammit i want it. 😆


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

kvn96 said:


> I do have the poor weather lights, they are the same lights are the cornering lights as well in the headlight that point to the sides


So , did you have it activated when you noticed the headlights was not turning? I think if it is activated, your headlights won't move from left to right when you turn

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

Based on the user manual cornering lights are the poor weather lights. They illuminate the side which you have engaged the indicator on.

Tonight I found out bloody good the full beams are on this car… They are shockingly good!


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

Did I read correctly the recommended tire pressures are 46psi for the 255/40 tires? That’s shockingly high for a car if correct!

The poor weather lights do act as cornering lights on the SEL R-Line. I’ve seen it working tonight.


----------



## Alchemy0718 (Nov 20, 2021)

From everything I have read about the specs comparing the US and Canadian models, it look like the US does not get the heated rear seats option. It’s not a deal breaker but it’s a bit disappointing. Not sure why they would leave that off the top level trim. Only reason I really wanted it is because I typically drive when going out with friends and when it’s cold, everyone wants the heated front seat. Other than that, the 2022 Tiguan has made me decide to stick with VW (the only brand I have driven since 1988) and not moving to Audi to get all of the features I want (except the more powerful engine).


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Alchemy0718 said:


> From everything I have read about the specs comparing the US and Canadian models, it look like the US does not get the heated rear seats option. It’s not a deal breaker but it’s a bit disappointing. Not sure why they would leave that off the top level trim. Only reason I really wanted it is because I typically drive when going out with friends and when it’s cold, everyone wants the heated front seat. Other than that, the 2022 Tiguan has made me decide to stick with VW (the only brand I have driven since 1988) and not moving to Audi to get all of the features I want (except the more powerful engine).


Def agree bummed at some nicer features they cut from the US models, I want the three zone climate with the AQ sensor and “air cleaner"


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

Did 2022 keep the ambient lighting in the pano roof?

What about the rear liftgate Auto close button? saw a youtube video of an SEL and looked like it was missing
The Auto close button is one of my fav features of our 2018 I love it


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

gordogmc said:


> Did 2022 keep the ambient lighting in the pano roof?
> 
> What about the rear liftgate Auto close button? saw a youtube video of an SEL and looked like it was missing
> The Auto close button is one of my fav features of our 2018 I love it


The auto close button is one I also missed from my 2018 SEL Premium. Unfortunately, it's gone from my 2022 SEL R-line. The ambient lighting around the pano is also gone.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Are you talking about the switch in the lower drivers door?
My 2021 SEL P R-line has it.
And, unless they changed it, mine (and yours) should also have a sensor on the rear bottom of the vehicle so that you can "swipe" your foot to open and close the rear hatch. You just have to have your fob on you 

Bob.

One thing that DID get me, when you want to close it with the "swipe" you have to begin to move away from the vehicle before it closes. If you stay there, it just beeps at you (telling you to get the he ll out of the way) and does NOTHING.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Are you talking about the switch in the lower drivers door?
> My 2021 SEL P R-line has it.
> And, unless they changed it, mine (and yours) should also have a sensor on the rear bottom of the vehicle so that you can "swipe" your foot to open and close the rear hatch. You just have to have your fob on you
> 
> ...


It's not the switch or the hands-free tailgate. Maybe it was just on the 2018 or something (not sure). The tailgate had 2 buttons to close it: it was either you press the button and it closes (the standard one), the other is when you press it, it waits for you to move away from the cargo area then it closes. It's very useful for when you have your hands full and want to close the tailgate.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The Pano roof lighting has been gone since 2020.

On my 2020, the rear hatch only has one button, but it seems 100% functional to what everyone is describing with the two button version. You press it, if you are out of the way, to starts to close in about half a second. If you are in the way, it beeps softly every few seconds until you move out of the way and then starts to close. I beleive it's using the rear parking senses to determine if someone is in the way.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

tigloo said:


> the other is when you press it, it waits for you to move away from the cargo area then it closes. It's very useful for when you have your hands full and want to close the tailgate.


It sounds like just a different way to trigger to auto-close with your foot? There is no second button on the trunk lid.

The only ambient lighting is on both front doors. (You can pick the color), the footwells, always white, and inside the door handles inside the car, also always white I think.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

The only ambient lighting is on both front doors. (You can pick the color), the footwells, always white, and inside the door handles inside the car, also always white I think.
[/QUOTE]

I've been looking in the menu options looking for the ambient color selections on my new R-Line. I can't find them. Can you tell me where they are? Thanks!


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Finally has the power passenger seat. And the shifter is the one they’ve been using in the Chinese market with the gear indicator on the knob. Interesting.


I cant stand this new shift knob they are putting in all the 2022 models. Its very awkward and not easy to grab. Also it reminds me of something Ive seen before like a 1990's Pontiac or something?? I cant place it why it looks so familiar.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

schagaphonic said:


> The only ambient lighting is on both front doors. (You can pick the color), the footwells, always white, and inside the door handles inside the car, also always white I think.


I've been looking in the menu options looking for the ambient color selections on my new R-Line. I can't find them. Can you tell me where they are? Thanks!
[/QUOTE]
I’d have to go have a play again, I can’t find it in the on-line users manual. Next time I go in the car I’ll try make note of it…. it changes color automatically based on the ride mode, off-road, eco, sport, normal etc. But you can set it to custom and set it to any of 15, I think I saw someone say, colors.



Car Problems said:


> I cant stand this new shift knob they are putting in all the 2022 models. Its very awkward and not easy to grab. Also it reminds me of something Ive seen before like a 1990's Pontiac or something?? I cant place it why it looks so familiar.


It’s s shift knob, I touch it twice per journey, I don’t know whats awkward about it? At least it’s not one of them T-handle jobs that used to be all the rage a number of years ago!


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

schagaphonic said:


> I've been looking in the menu options looking for the ambient color selections on my new R-Line. I can't find them. Can you tell me where they are? Thanks!


This YouTube video shows how to change it at 2m48s:


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks!
My problem was that my car's ambient setting was in the "auto" position which locks out the color selector bar.
I switched it to "manual" where the color bar pops up with the 15 color choices.
The colors can also be switched with driving-mode knob and button but you'll only see perhaps 4 colors while in that mode.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

schagaphonic said:


> Thanks!
> My problem was that my car's ambient setting was in the "auto" position which locks out the color selector bar.
> I switched it to "manual" where the color bar pops up with the 15 color choices.
> The colors can also be switched with driving-mode knob and button but you'll only see perhaps 4 colors while in that mode.


Correct. It’s my wife’s car, she promptly set them all to pink! 🤣


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys. So, those of you stating your headlights don't have AFS might have a complaint here. I follow a Sales guy on Youtube, ResseSellsCars, and ran the question to him about AFS. He said every SEL R-Line Tig he's sold recently does have AFS and the lights are supposed to move side to side. Are there any 22 SEL R-line owners that can verfiy they do? @Trebor27 took a video of his startup sequence for me and they for sure do NOT. 

Here's the video from Reese where he answers the question:


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> @Trebor27 took a video of his startup sequence for me and they for sure do NOT.


Here is the video I took, for others to compare:


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Trebor27 said:


> Here is the video I took, for others to compare:


Can confirm, AFS in this implementation is seemingly specific LEDs that illuminate when the wheel is turned x degrees in either direction and may also factor in speed as well to adjust the illumination timing. These extra LEDs also I believe come on when you use the blinkers, that side of the car notably lights up more for better visibiliary of where you are turning. Yah I am sad I don’t get fancy European fully adaptive super matrix LEDs but between US crap headlight regs and the obvious cost cutting VW did for the 22 refresh, I don’t mind. The lighting when driving is literally excellent and the LEDs look sleek as most any Audi on the road, and they have updated DRLs that stay on when your using your blinker. I saw an Atlas at an intersction and it looked so odd with one blinker without the drl on and then the other headlight DRL on….mine looks symmetrical and pretty, even when turning


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes the coding has lots of entries for “matrix lights”…..


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Trebor27 said:


> Yes the coding has lots of entries for “matrix lights”…..


Fingers crossed they can software update the car to enable them like some other makers are doing, as regulation is changed. Also VW add in the supposedly added voice controllable climate commands,


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

I did read this snippet on matrix lights:








IQ.Light – LED matrix headlights


The Volkswagen Newsroom is a service of Volkswagen AG for journalists, bloggers, and multipliers. It offers the latest news for press and media.




www.volkswagen-newsroom.com


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Trebor27 said:


> It sounds like just a different way to trigger to auto-close with your foot? There is no second button on the trunk lid.
> 
> The only ambient lighting is on both front doors. (You can pick the color), the footwells, always white, and inside the door handles inside the car, also always white I think.


It's not a foot trigger but an actual button on the 2018 SEL Premium. You press it and the door waits for you to leave before it closes. The right button.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes it triggers the same auto-close feature via a push button instead of a foot way. That’s what I mean by “and DIFFERENT way to trigger” the auto lose. The auto lose with a foot wag also waits for you to move away, unlike pressing the regular “close button”.

I was inferring the feature is still there, only the second way to trigger it, the button, is missing.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Trebor27 said:


> Yes it triggers the same auto-close feature via a push button instead of a foot way. That’s what I mean by “and DIFFERENT way to trigger” the auto lose. The auto lose with a foot wag also waits for you to move away, unlike pressing the regular “close button”.
> 
> I was inferring the feature is still there, only the second way to trigger it, the button, is missing.


Ah, got it. Misunderstood you there. But yeah, the foot trigger can still open the door but the feature altogether to close it via proximity sensor is gone, unfortunately. Would've been very useful.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

No, you can wave your foot again to trigger the auto-close by proximity, instead of pressing the, now missing, button…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe it's just me, but the foot "swipe" seems like the more intelligent way to handle this situation.
Most of the time, when you're opening the hatch is to put items (that you have both hands full of) in the rear of the vehicle.
When you put that "stuff" in, it has to come back out.
Sooooo, you fill your hands again, swipe as you walk away...done deal.

A button makes ZERO sense to me (but maybe I'm just OLD...lol)....

Bob.

EDIT: For you DIEHARD button folks, I'm pretty sure (although I've never tried to reach into my pocket to pull it out) you can push the button on the fob to close the hatch?
Maybe it's only for open?
Dumb button, never use it...


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the foot "swipe" seems like the more intelligent way to handle this situation.


Agreed, it does, the foot swipe can be a little picky occasionally, but perhaps I’ve just not got used to it yet.



OhioSpyderman said:


> EDIT: For you DIEHARD button folks, I'm pretty sure (although I've never tried to reach into my pocket to pull it out) you can push the button on the fob to close the hatch?
> Maybe it's only for open?
> Dumb button, never use it...


It works for both, I experimented, but I prefer the key to never come out my pocket except for when I launder my trousers! Now if only my phone could be a key so I don’t need the actual key at all. (No the remote open on the phone is also dumb, I have to open the car-net app….)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Unless your carnet is different from mine, the only OPEN function is for the doors.
OPEN/CLOSE, Remote Start, Remote Stop, Car Finder (Flash Lights), Car Finder (Horn/Flash Lights), is all mine does
(at least I think that's what those two buttons do...again, never used them)

Bob.


----------



## Trebor27 (Nov 17, 2021)

It’s the same! I’ve not tried remote open doors, remote start, and then drive away! I’d be worried about getting stranded! Ha ha! Like if I had no cell service. It’s about time the car manufacturers start authenticating with your phone via nfc, Bluetooth and/or Wi-Fi….

BMW does it I think for some models now with iPhone.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Trebor27 said:


> It sounds like just a different way to trigger to auto-close with your foot? There is no second button on the trunk lid.
> 
> The only ambient lighting is on both front doors. (You can pick the color), the footwells, always white, and inside the door handles inside the car, also always white I think.


Also on the illuminated door sills


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Trebor27 said:


> It’s the same! I’ve not tried remote open doors, remote start, and then drive away! I’d be worried about getting stranded! Ha ha! Like if I had no cell service. It’s about time the car manufacturers start authenticating with your phone via nfc, Bluetooth and/or Wi-Fi….
> 
> BMW does it I think for some models now with iPhone.


A lot do it now. Bmw, Hyundai, and Lincoln are a few.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Welp, add me to the club. Going down to MD later this week to trade in the wife's 2018 SEL-P on a 2022 SEL R-Line. Still can't believe the deal I got.

They're giving me 29800 for her 2018 with 50.5K miles. Paying 1K under MSRP and 1.9 financing. Payment is dropping by over 100 a month. It was rough trying to find one though. SEL R-lines are slim picking right now.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Finding a 2021 SEL P R-Line was not easy either...especially if you were particular about colors...

I literally lost 4 of the vehicles I was interested in, in 2 different states, in 2 days. They all sold hours before my call.

I wasn't giving up, I found ONE in Kansas City and sealed the deal.

I would have preferred local, but since no dealers within 100 miles had any SEL P R-lines, I paid to have it shipped.

Got lucky. Back in June of this year, there was 0.0% financing for 60 months!

Bob.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Finding a 2021 SEL P R-Line was not easy either...especially if you were particular about colors...
> 
> I literally lost 4 of the vehicles I was interested in, in 2 different states, in 2 days. They all sold hours before my call.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I know I wasn't going to get 0% at 60 on it. VWs only offering that at 36 months. But, 1.9 is still lower than I currently have on my Tig, so I'll take it. Not to mention, it's VWs best selling vehicle, so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Welp, add me to the club. Going down to MD later this week to trade in the wife's 2018 SEL-P on a 2022 SEL R-Line. Still can't believe the deal I got.
> 
> They're giving me 29800 for her 2018 with 50.5K miles. Paying 1K under MSRP and 1.9 financing. Payment is dropping by over 100 a month. It was rough trying to find one though. SEL R-lines are slim picking right now.


Y’all got me all excited to check on my 22s value in a year to just get a fresh 23 😬 kidding, kidding pretty sure nothing is even changing for 23 since they just did the refresh for 22


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

O-Deer said:


> Y’all got me all excited to check on my 22s value in a year to just get a fresh 23 😬 kidding, kidding pretty sure nothing is even changing for 23 since they just did the refresh for 22


Don't be so sure. LOL I traded my 19 Arteon for the refreshed 21 and found out 2 months later they're adding more HP and a DSG to it in 22. FML


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

M Diddy said:


> Don't be so sure. LOL I traded my 19 Arteon for the refreshed 21 and found out 2 months later they're adding more HP and a DSG to it in 22. FML


Yeah that would piss me off as well. Especially the DSG, that is an excellent upgrade. As a CC owner I was not interested in Arteon since they did not offer manual transmission. But I also understand that manuals are pretty much dead and I should let go. The DSG Arteon is back on my interest list right now (right after MK8 Golf R 6speed)


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Don't be so sure. LOL I traded my 19 Arteon for the refreshed 21 and found out 2 months later they're adding more HP and a DSG to it in 22. FML


I’m sorry for your loss, don’t worry I’ll get one in your honor 😈 when do they come out 😂


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

In reality, it doesn't bother me too much. I'm over 40 now. My days of light to light racing are long over, especially with two kids in the back.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> In reality, it doesn't bother me too much. I'm over 40 now. My days of light to light racing are long over, especially with two kids in the back.


I’m 21, depending on my mood it’s either comfort mode cruising or sport mode mad man.


----------



## macpwrdude (Nov 25, 2021)

it was shocking to shop for a Tiguan the last month here in Texas. I started off looking pre-owned with under 30K and could not believe the prices on SE with 30K or under miles. Most that were decent were going for above $30K or snatched up in seconds. I ended up getting a new 2022 SE R-line for the same price as many non-R-Line SE's with 20-40K miles. I had no bargaining power since they are competing with pre-owned and know the car will sell in days. Paid MSRP. The dealership here will not take orders and they don't get to choose the inventory they are being sent from the factory and this is a major dealership in Fort Worth. They are selling as soon as they roll off the truck.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

I ordered mine 2022 model in April, got it mid November, that`s how`s situation here in EU, and it`s for all new decent cars


----------

